# North American Aviation Photo Festival



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2020)

North American Aviation has produced many of my favourite aircraft so I have decided that my 2020 photo thread will be to post pictures of nothing but North American products. I have enough stuff that you will not see the same colour scheme more than once. May be airframe repetition but they will be in a different c/s. Lots of T-6 family, P-51s, B-25 and a few Sabres as well. Let me know if this theme is acceptable. It will begin in about 1 week when I finish my 2019 thread.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice ! I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2020)

NL51DL

I am using my new computer and I am still learning. Is this size photo okay for everyone? 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeff,

I can only speak for myself, but that size is ideal.

Kim

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2020)

Works for me Jeff. Nice shot.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff


I'll be damned if I can remember how to make the pics smaller. I will work away on it but until then you get bigger images.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Jul 19, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I'll be damned if I can remember how to make the pics smaller. I will work away on it but until then you get bigger images.


Not too big, not too small, just right...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2020)

C-GCWM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2020)

Great thread Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2020)

Located at the Canada Aviation and Space Museum in Ottawa. 

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2020)

C-FWLH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2020)

N5672V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2020)

N51WB

Captured here in June of 1979 at London Ontario, this Mustang would be lost in a fatal crash on 07March1988. Colour scheme is of the 20FG 55FS based at Kingscliffe England.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2020)

N85593

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2020)

NL451MG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2020)

N62163

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2020)

G-DDMV

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2020)

N93TF

This Mustang, photographed here in Sarnia Ontario in 2001, was involved in a fatal crash in Urbana Illinois on 26February2003. The wreckage was rebuilt and the aircraft now calls Belgium home and flys with the registration OO-RYL in the same colour scheme.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2020)

N3155G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Dash119 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey guys... I have gone back up north to visit my son and do some fishing. With no air shows I figured I would partake in my second favourite outdoor activity.
I will be gone for a week.

As Airframes says..... play nice while I am gone.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2020)

N800SH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2020)

G-CBNM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keep um comming Jeff. Loving it.


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keep um comming Jeff. Loving it.


Going to take well over a year to get through all my NAA stuff. 

Cheers?

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keep it coming Jeff. Most excellent photos.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2020)

N345BG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2020)

N378DM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2020)

NL5500S

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 12, 2020)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> Fantastic shot!


Thanks. Hard to believe it was 13 years ago in September the GML took place. This shot is from that get together.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2020)

N1943J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2020)

Great pics Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2020)

CF-UUU

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2020)

N3333E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jeff, another great shot!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2020)

N3155G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 16, 2020)

Another great shot.


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2020)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2020)

N826G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2020)

N51KD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 18, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 591848
> 
> 
> CF-UUU
> ...


Quite the exhaust stack on that one, make it quieter or better for night flying?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2020)

Doubtful. The prop would wake you up anyway.


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Quite the exhaust stack on that one, make it quieter or better for night flying?


The long exhaust is to provide heating in the Winter since North American never included any provision in the design for heating. Norduyn and CCF made the change during their production runs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2020)

and now for something completely different......

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 19, 2020)

Very cool, when was that shot?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> Very cool, when was that shot?


2016 Thunder Over Michigan Air Show


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2020)

N9187Z

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 20, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> 2016 Thunder Over Michigan Air Show


Wow! A privately owned F-100? And I thought I was doing well when I had a vintage Stingray...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2020)

C-FVMG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2020)

N51WT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2020)

NL1042B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 23, 2020)

More great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2020)

N51ZM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2020)

N51ZM above seems to have a tall tail, is it a Cavalier Mustang?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 25, 2020)

Maybe a TF-51?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2020)

P-51 Mustang Survivors - MustangsMustangs.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2020)

The Hun shot is great Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2020)

NL9546Z

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2020)

Dont have the registration for this one. She was taken in June 0f 1979 at London Ontario.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2020)

N151HR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2020)

NL744CG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't know the registration

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2020)

N151W

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2020)

C-GCWM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2020)

Great shot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Sep 2, 2020)

More great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> More great shots!


Thanks. Lots more NAA stuff to come.

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2020)

rochie said:


>


Thanks Karl. Stay tuned, many more months of NAA stuff to come!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2020)

CF-IKE

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 4, 2020)

Camarillo, CA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2020)

CF-FBD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2020)

C-GLCJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2020)

Mustang looks pretty cool in dessert colours !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2020)

rochie said:


> Mustang looks pretty cool in dessert colours !


Photo is from late.70s or very early 80s. Was owned by Canadian warbird guy Jerry Janes at the time of the photo and was sold to David Price in California IIRC.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Photo is from late.70s or very early 80s. Was owned by Canadian warbird guy Jerry Janes at the time of the photo and was sold to David Price in California IIRC.
> 
> Jeff


guessed it was an older pic going by the C-130 tail in SEAC colours in the background


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2020)

N333RW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## NVSMITH (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow.
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2020)

NVSMITH said:


> Wow.
> Thanks!


You are welcome. Thanks for stopping and having a peak. Lots more NAA stuff to follow.

Jeff


----------



## at6 (Sep 7, 2020)

Looking forward to more Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2020)

N75342

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2020)

NL188RL

In memory of ny friend, Robert J Connelly who passed away earlier this morning at the age of 73. I met Bob 40 years ago and we served together with the Guelph Police Service until he retired in 2003. We were airshow buddies and our last aviation trip out together was to the Canadian Warplane Heritage in June of 2019 when we experienced the virtual reality Lancaster bombing mission. Bob loved the early jets as they were current when he was a young fella growing up. 
I will miss my friend.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)

This is in Steve Hinton's yard at Chino.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve Hinton's A Model in his shop at Chino.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)

Maybe someone knows about this one. It is mounted at Dave Tallichet's now closed restaurant near LAX. Looking under the aircraft it appears to have all the correct lines, like the gear doors, breather posts, engine panels, but I am not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2020)

Tony Kambic said:


> Maybe someone knows about this one. It is mounted at Dave Tallichet's now closed restaurant near LAX. Looking under the aircraft it appears to have all the correct lines, like the gear doors, breather posts, engine panels, but I am not sure.
> View attachment 594275


Fiberglass replica

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 8, 2020)

This is a partial of NA F100 drone, also parked in Steve Hinton's Chino yard. It obviously survived the hit to land and Steve acquired it. I hope it doesn't mess up the theme of the thread, beautiful lines of NA aircraft. Tony

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2020)

Well this is Jeff's thread. You'll have to take that up with him.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2020)

N6WJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 9, 2020)

Jeff,
Where, and when was that shot taken?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2020)

Dash119 said:


> Jeff,
> Where, and when was that shot taken?


Gathering of Mustangs and Legends.
Columbus Ohio
September 2007

Jeff


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2020)

N2825B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## drgondog (Sep 10, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 593071
> 
> N151HR
> 
> ...


A beautiful 'replica' but for some reason it was not matched to the actual YFM Dakota II. That bird in real life was a P-51D-10, 44-14711 serial no. I had a conversation with original owner Doc Reichert some 10 years ago, but can't remember the name of the outfit that produced this. No P-51D-30-NA (44-74524) served in ETO


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2020)

CF-ROA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 11, 2020)

I must admit, I wish we had a "DOUBLE WINNER EXTRA BACON" rating, I'd give you that in a heartbeat for the shot of Old Yeller in post #157.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 11, 2020)

The National Air & Space Museum on the mall in DC began a revitalization project last summer. They are re-doing the WWII section as part of this and all aircraft had to be removed. Here is the fuselage of P-51 'Willit Run' begin taken apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 11, 2020)

Here is P-51 N7711C (44-72936), which was destroyed in a crash in Alabama in 1979. This photo is from 1973 and Alex Sheaves is the pilot and behind him is Dutch Schulden. They owned it at the time and were based in Coatesville, PA., also where Jim Beasley flew his warbirds. Dutch was a Hellcat pilot and had 2 confirms in the Pacific. Alex flew Corsairs, and he gave me my first ride in the P-51 back in 1973 at Allegheny County Airport near Pittsburgh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2020)

N51HT

"Death Rattler" seen in Hamilton Ontario. Sadly she would be destroyed in a fatal crash, 01July1990, just outside of Ottawa a couple of weeks after this photo was taken. She was subsequently rebuilt ( data plate?) and registered N51PE and carries ther name Little Horse which will eventually make it into this thread.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 12, 2020)

Here is the front view facing towards the cockpit



of the P-51C undergoing restoration, showing the mounting points for the engine bearers of the Merlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Sep 12, 2020)

Not sure where I found this but possibly from Tom Hildreth photo collection. Taken at Reading, PA. airport PA Air Guard, 1957.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2020)

N3156G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2020)

that is a great shot Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is a Flying Magazine cover form a while back that I thought was outstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey all. I appreciate everyone who pops in to view my photos, really I do. I have been posting my pics for a few years now, without watermarks so that you may copy them and save them for yourself if you wish to do so.
I really dont mind the odd photo from others to accentuate a point or whatever but I would like to keep my posts for my photos.
Many of you have good stuff and your stuff warrants your own thread. It is good enough for that.
Please consider starting your own thread to share your photos.
Thanks

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 13, 2020)

Glad you spoke up as I was straining at the leash to say something.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2020)

N52900

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 594774
> 
> N3156G
> 
> ...


Another superior shot!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2020)

N51KB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 595104
> 
> N51KB
> 
> ...


Very nicely captured Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2020)

N9643C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2020)

CF-VFG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

N51TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2020)

NL744CG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

C-GLJH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

N51Z

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

N25NA

I photoshopped in a British sky so all my England friends feel at home😂

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2020)

N151MW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 24, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 595602
> 
> N51Z
> 
> ...


Something rather fishy about N51Z, looks like a B model with an A nose on it. Mostly the radiator scoop is what draws my attention.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 24, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Something rather fishy about N51Z, looks like a B model with an A nose on it. Mostly the radiator scoop is what draws my attention.


I believe this Mustang is cobbled together from several planes. The scoop is not from an 'A' model.


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 25, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Something rather fishy about N51Z, looks like a B model with an A nose on it. Mostly the radiator scoop is what draws my attention.





Dash119 said:


> I believe this Mustang is cobbled together from several planes. The scoop is not from an 'A' model.


Since this photo was taken, the plane has been sold and rebuilt as a replica XP-51. It now includes the proper scoop and landing gear.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2020)

N5548N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2020)

N1201F

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2020)

N747AF

Cheers,


Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 28, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I photoshopped in a British sky so all my England friends feel at home





That little bit of photoshop trickery isn't gonna fool anyone, mate - the guy in the background is in shorts!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> That little bit of photoshop trickery isn't gonna fool anyone, mate - the guy in the background is in shorts!


They call him "Shorty".


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 595711
> 
> N25NA
> 
> ...


if that is a British sky where's the rain, snow, hail and rainbows ??????

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)

The rainbows were stolen by the guy who was looking for the colours for the model he was building.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2020)

N351MX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 2, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 596648
> 
> N351MX
> 
> ...


As a kid, one of the models I built and spent the most time on to make as perfect as I could was John Voll's "American Beauty".
The other was Don Gentile's "Shangri La".


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2020)

CF-IKE

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2020)

N325N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2020)

C-FHWX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2020)

G-BTCD

Duxford 2015

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2020)

N3155G

Take Off Time before the blue markings applied.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2020)

N75342

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2020)

N51BS


Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Oct 9, 2020)

More great shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2020)

N27493

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

C-FRZW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Skyediamonds (Oct 11, 2020)

Jeff,
Very good photos. By any chance do you have any detailed close ups? Of say the “D” version Mustang in natural metal? I’m currently scratch-out modeling one to be finished as Big Beautiful Doll. If not, that’s okay, I’ll just sit back & enjoy the show.
Gary


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2020)

Skyediamonds said:


> Jeff,
> Very good photos. By any chance do you have any detailed close ups? Of say the “D” version Mustang in natural metal? I’m currently scratch-out modeling one to be finished as Big Beautiful Doll. If not, that’s okay, I’ll just sit back & enjoy the show.
> Gary


Hi Gary. I don't think so but I will take a look.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2020)

N51JB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2020)

N25YR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2020)

N49388

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Oct 14, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 598199
> 
> N49388
> 
> ...


Yet another great shot of my favorite aircraft. Thank you for these.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2020)

N51PE

Oshkosh 2005

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2020)

NL345BG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2020)

G-BGPB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2020)

N51WT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 598565
> 
> G-BGPB
> 
> ...


i'm sure i have been to that place ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 18, 2020)

rochie said:


> i'm sure i have been to that place ?



Yeah, now that you mention it.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2020)

Hmm. I wonder where it is ..............................


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2020)

Might be a Museum in Portugal.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2020)

Ah, of course. that well-known museum in Cambridgeshire, Portugal !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you, My father's favorite planes are AT6 and the B25. At 85 he does not get out any more. After 40 years of air shows, he stopped going in 2013. I have not been able to go without him. I cannot wait to show these photos to him.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2020)

DBII said:


> Thank you, My father's favorite planes are AT6 and the B25. At 85 he does not get out any more. After 40 years of air shows, he stopped going in 2013. I have not been able to go without him. I cannot wait to show these photos to him.


I hope your dad enjoys them. Feel free to download them and do as you see fit with them.

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2020)

N62163

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2020)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2020)

N119H

Of all the Mustangs that I have seen that are current flyers, this is my favourite. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Oct 21, 2020)

Jeff Hunt
,

You Sir, are a master of shutter speed...
Great Shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2020)

N9079Z

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2020)

CF-UUU

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2020)

nice shot Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2020)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

Kissimee Florida 1997

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2020)

N11HP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2020)

N351MX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2020)

N10V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2020)

N36

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2020)

N551J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice lighting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice lighting.


One of those all too rare moments where the sunlight and aircraft positioning was just right. If only the background was a wheat field or something similar.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2020)

N744CG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Oct 31, 2020)

Another great shot! Excellent timing, panning and choice of shutter speed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2020)

2532

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2020)

CF-BAU

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2020)

Where was that taken Jeff? Wartime hangar in the background.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Where was that taken Jeff? Wartime hangar in the background.


Hamilton Ontario. Not sure but it may be the one that burned in 1993 taking a few CWH aircraft and a CAF Spitfire with it.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2020)

N898BW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2020)

great shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2020)

C-FMTA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Nov 5, 2020)

More cool shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2020)

C-GPSI

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2020)

N2823B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2020)

N77055

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2020)

N30FF

Hamilton Ontario, late 70s. Now Mad Max

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2020)

N3155^

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2020)

CF-UFZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2020)

N51JB

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Nov 11, 2020)

Fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2020)

M
 MIflyer
see North American Aviation Photo Festival


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the last of my B-25s that I have. Hope you have enjoyed them. Mustangs and Texans/SNJs/Harvards from here on.





N3774

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2020)

G-BTXI

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2020)

Something different this morning. I believe this is the only flying P-64 in the world.







Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2020)

N51YS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2020)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 601729
> 
> G-BTXI
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeff, nice dark Duxford skies in the background of this one


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2020)

N119H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Nov 17, 2020)

Like that one Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2020)

Last one for a week fellas. Mother Superior and I are flying to Regina Saskatchewan today to visit our son and daughter in law. It was originally planned so I could attend the Grey Cup football game this coming Sunday. The Grey Cup is the championship game for the Canadian Football League but Covid 19 killed off the entire football season so no game. Play nice while I am away.





Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2020)

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2020)

Have a good visit Jeff. I'm still leery of being packed into an airplane at this time so hope you stay safe.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2020)

N551E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2020)

Stay safe Jeff. Im looking forward to more of your excellent photos when you return.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice oil streak.


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 24, 2020)

Another brilliant shot.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Exhaust burn I think Andy. And yes, a great shot Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2020)

Great pic Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2020)

N45WA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2020)

N551VC

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2020)

Shiny !

And now purple !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 26, 2020)

rochie said:


> Shiny !
> 
> And now purple !


Actually white, and with just a couple of modifications... And now the fastest piston powered airplane in the world.




Photo courtesy Planes Of Fame website / Scott Germain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2020)

N66TY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2020)

Nicely timed shot Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2020)

N887XP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2020)

Now *that's* close-formation flying !!
Yeah, I've got me coat ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2020)

N95WM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2020)

N2580

Hamilton Ontario 1988

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2020)

CF-CWZ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2020)

CF-IKE

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2020)

NX181B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2020)

HB-HLV

Mexican based Mustang at GML in Sept. 2007

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Dash119 (Dec 4, 2020)

Another winner.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2020)

N80938

Cheers,


Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2020)

N51EA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2020)

great shots Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2020)

CF-SIX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2020)

N51KB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2020)

C-GBQB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2020)

Strange colours, but nice !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Strange colours, but nice !


Typhoon markings....makes this a Harphoon or Tyvard

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2020)

Or a Texoon ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2020)

Or, if a Tempest, a Harvest. I'll follow Terry out the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2020)

N51RH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sweet photos. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2020)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 11, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Typhoon markings....makes this a Harphoon or Tyvard
> Jeff



...



Airframes said:


> Or a Texoon ...................



...



Crimea_River said:


> Or, if a Tempest, a Harvest. I'll follow Terry out the door.



I'll be at the door with your (collective) coats...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2020)

N91JB

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2020)

Hamilton Ontario approx. 1982

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2020)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2020)

N11HP

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2020)

N210F

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2020)

N32SZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 605289
> 
> N32SZ
> 
> ...


Oh be still my heart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2020)

N314BG

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2020)

N41BT

Looks good in civilian clothes.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2020)

colourful bird that one !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 605635
> 
> N41BT
> 
> ...


I used to watch this one race in Reno back in the day when I'd go Reno just for the races.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2020)

N514NH
Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2020)

N66JB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2020)

N551J

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2020)

N98RJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2020)

N991R

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2020)

N101RF

Merry Christmas to all

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2020)

N3751D

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2020)

N128W
Muirkirk Ontario 1993

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2020)

N5445V

Hamilton Ontario 1988

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2020)

Bonus Day today/ A couple of rare North American types for your viewing pleasure!





Canadair F-86 Mk.5 Sabre
N86FS
30 July2005
Oshkosh

A/C destroyed in fatal crash in 2006





North American FJ-4B Fury
N400FS

30July2005
Oshkosh



Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2020)

N214MB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2020)

N6320T
P-51D-30NA
44-74497
9230 RCAF

2002 restored to TF-51 condition with Cavalier tail and dual controls
Little Witch
353 FG colour scheme

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2020)

N269WB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2021)

Lets start the New Year off with an out of uniform Mustang. This aircraft was one of the first Mustangs I ever saw as it was fairly local being based about 35 miles from where I grew up. It still exists and IIRC is now in Germany.





C-FFUZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2021)

And a 2 seater.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2021)

C-FMTA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice Jeff, love the F-86 and FJ-1


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2021)

Duxford 2015

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2021)

C-FNDB

This aircraft is based about 45 minutes from my house and I still managed to find her at Oshkosh in 2018.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2021)

N51HT

Sadly, this aircraft was destroyed in a fatal crash in Ottawa a couple of weeks after this photo was taken in June of 1988 in Hamilton. Aircraft named Death Rattler which was painted on the missing panel. Wreckage was purchased by Gerry Beck and the aircraft re-emerged from the shop in 1996 and was later sold to Paul Elhen and she now flies as Little Horse N51PE

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2021)

N65580

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2021)

N51PE

Two days ago I posted a picture of Death Rattler and how it was destroyed in a crash. Well, here is Little Horse, a true Phoenix that rose from the ashes. This photo was taken at Oshkosh in 2005, shortly after she became Little Horse.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2021)

N75RR

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2021)

N91JB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2021)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2021)

N201F

Dusty's Dolly looking sharp at gathering of Mustangs and Legends at Columbus Ohio in September of 2007.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Jan 11, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2021)

Great pics Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2021)

N16JG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2021)

N451D

Sweet and Lovely photographed in September 2007 at Columbus Ohio during the GML.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2021)

N46SL

Oshkosh 2018

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2021)

N551W

GML September 2007

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2021)

N87H
Oshkosh 2018
Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2021)

N988C

From the way way back machine, this picture is from 1978 at the Hamilton International Air Show.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2021)

N101NZ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2021)

More good stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like they ran out of the Arctic Red paint, and didn't finish the job !
Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2021)

N4132A

Oshkosh 2018

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2021)

N128WK

09August2013 Thunder Over Michigan

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jeff, more great pictures.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> Jeff, more great pictures.


Thank you sir.

Still lots to come.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2021)

I can never get enough of your AT-6/SNJ/Harvard shots. The one plane that looks good no matter what livery it wears. Excellent photos.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2021)

at6 said:


> I can never get enough of your AT-6/SNJ/Harvard shots. The one plane that looks good no matter what livery it wears. Excellent photos.


As of today I have 121 more of the family to post along with 87 more Mustangs. Hope you continue to enjoy them.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2021)

N6306T

Oshkosh 2005

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2021)

That one looks a bit lurid.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> That one looks a bit lurid.


She has had the same c/s since the 70s so no wonder there appears to be a few "touchups".


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> As of today I have 121 more of the family to post along with 87 more Mustangs. Hope you continue to enjoy them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


I most assuredly will.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2021)

N257DB

20July2019 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2021)

N7331T

Sept. 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2021)

N276RB
09July2011 Geneseo NY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2021)

N50452

A-36 Apache

03August 2012 Thunder Over Michigan Air Show

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 609760
> 
> N257DB
> 
> ...


All nice shots Jeff but love this one


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2021)

N6442D
20July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2021)

N64824
28Sept.2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2021)

N455WA
09July2006 Geneseo NY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2021)

NL20TF

21July 2019 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2021)

N495MK

21July2018 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2021)

NL51L

Hamilton Ontario Late 70s early80s

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2021)

Good stuff Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2021)

C-FGIR

15June2008 Niagara Falls Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2021)

C-GPSI

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2021)

C-FRWN

13July2019 Geneseo NY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2021)

N51KB

20July2019 Oshkosh

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 4, 2021)

Jeff,

This is another great shot. Your choice of shutter speed, movement of the camera and timing are excellent. In some of your other shots your sense of the natural lightning is great too. I work with photographs for a living and your work is really great. When I was much younger I tried my hand at taking some pictures at the Reno air races. Being exceptionally clever I shot every thing at a shutter speed of 1/1000 and no camera movement. I ended up freezing all the motion including the props which offered no sense of movement or speed.

Regards,

Kim Neelley


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2021)

Dash119 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> This is another great shot. Your choice of shutter speed, movement of the camera and timing are excellent. In some of your other shots your sense of the natural lightning is great too. I work with photographs for a living and your work is really great. When I was much younger I tried my hand at taking some pictures at the Reno air races. Being exceptionally clever I shot every thing at a shutter speed of 1/1000 and no camera movement. I ended up freezing all the motion including the props which offered no sense of movement or speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kim. Lots of practice over the years but still in search of the perfect shot.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2021)

N77055

24July 2018, Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2021)

N51U

Hamilton Ontario, June 1981

This is still my all time favourite Mustang. I am sure, when I first saw it in the mid 70s as a teenaged boy there was just a certain something that drew my attention to her. I have always loved camouflaged birds and Passion Wagon fits that bill. Sadly she crashed in September 1990 killing the owner/pilot George Enhorning. She was rebuilt as Deja Vu and suffered another fatal crash in 1994. I believe she is awaiting yet another rebuild.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2021)

G-BYNF

17Sept 2015 Duxford

Any of the Brit contingent know the civilian registration for this kite?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 7, 2021)

First hit on the googler: G-BYNF (Basic Info) - T6 Harvard Aviation


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2021)

yep, that's the one - a relatively rare Yale.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2021)

N151TP

28 September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2021)

N32SZ

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2021)

N451D

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2021)

N66WP

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2021)

N651JM

28September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2021)

N103LT

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin 18:18hrs

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2021)

N5428V

30 September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2021)

N224X

13July2018 Geneseo NY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2021)

NL7TF

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2021)

N418BB

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2021)

N44727

22July2011 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2021)

N452WA

14July2007 Geneseo NY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 612302
> 
> N651JM
> 
> ...


Unusual paint job on this one !

Great shots Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2021)

NL50FS

21July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2021)

N518WW

13July2019 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2021)

NL51JL

Hamilton Ontario late 70s / early 80s

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2021)

N601JF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2021)

NL51SB

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers,

Jeff




Sorry guys. Had a desktop issue that took a couple of days to fix.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2021)

N696WM

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2021)

NL51VL

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2021)

N757LF

23August 2018 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2021)

CF-VPM

15July2007 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2021)

C-FNAH

15June2008 Niagara Falls Ontario

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2021)

N51KB

20July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2021)

C-GFLH

15June2008 Niagara Falls Ontario

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2021)

N151RJ

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 612302
> 
> N651JM
> 
> ...


Just saw this aircraft (N651JM 'Obsession') last week. It's home is Spruce Creek Fly-in Community near New Smyrna Beach, FL. Still looks exactly the same. Tony

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2021)

N11HP

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2021)

N551H

21July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

The uglified version.


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 615154
> 
> N551H
> 
> ...


good shot Jeff, is that a H version ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> good shot Jeff, is that a H version ?


Yes sir.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

H for "Hugly"


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> H for "Hugly"


Just because it looks like a pregnant guppy is no reason to be mean spirited. I bet you would say yes to a ride if one were offered.!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2021)

N87H

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2021)

N3451D

25July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Now pretty much a museum piece, this aircraft is based at the EAA museum. Has not flown for years but the engine is run up every once in a while.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2021)

What is the story behind blue P-51's?

Personal choice.
Misrepresentation of colours from black and white photographs from WW2.
Or were there really blue Mustangs ?

Great pictures Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2021)

Stems from interpretation pics of the Bottisham 4 I believe Karl. There's a good article by Dana Bell on the topic and he makes the case for the blue colour. Archival Show and Tell #7 - Not Those Blue Mustangs Again by Dana Bell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Stems from interpretation pics of the Bottisham 4 I believe Karl. There's a good article by Dana Bell on the topic and he makes the case for the blue colour. Archival Show and Tell #7 - Not Those Blue Mustangs Again by Dana Bell


Excellent reference Andy. Thanks a ton for putting it up.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for that Andy


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Excellent reference Andy. Thanks a ton for putting it up.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2021)

N127VF

22July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2021)

great shot Jeff !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2021)

N6555B

23July 2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2021)

Like that one

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2021)

N415NJ

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2021)

NL20TF

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2021)

I've never liked those tall tails. Don't f!ck with beauty!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I've never liked those tall tails. Don't f!ck with beauty!


Is the extended tail to offset the extended length of the canopy and any lateral control issues?

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Is the extended tail to offset the extended length of the canopy and any lateral control issues?
> 
> Jeff



It was introduced on the P-51H to improve yaw control. Maybe the more powerful Merlin on the H made it necessary.


----------



## at6 (Mar 13, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 615817
> 
> N415NJ
> 
> ...


What's not to love?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2021)

N455WA

09 July2006 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2021)

NL51KD

early 1980s Hamilton Ontario

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2021)

N565JH

14July2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2021)

NL51TK

June 1981 Hamilton Ontario

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 615926
> 
> NL20TF
> 
> ...



UGH no !



Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 616227
> 
> N565JH
> 
> ...


OH yes !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2021)

rochie said:


> UGH no !
> 
> 
> OH yes !


Glad you are enjoying these Karl.

Still quite a few more.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 17, 2021)

Keep the photos coming please. While the Mustangs great, the Texans are my favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2021)

N714AW

23July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2021)

like that last one too.

keep 'em coming Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2021)

NL51YZ

28September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2021)

Tall tail looks slightly better from that angle


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2021)

VERY slightly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2021)

N796WM

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2021)

NL55JL

1996 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2021)

N888WV

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2021)

NL151CF

22July2011 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2021)

N1284

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2021)

NL151KW

29September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2021)

N2757G

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2021)

Nice.

Dont see drop tanks too often !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2021)

NL251MX

Oshkosh 2005

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice !
Coincidence - I've just been looking at the original ( WW2 ) 4th FG example, with a view to modelling it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2021)

N2996Q

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2021)

NL286JB

1996 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2021)

N3238G

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2021)

NL351DM

29September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2021)

C-FMTW

16August2019 Kitchener Ontario Canada

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2021)

N51EA

28September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2021)

C-FWPK

09June2017 Tillsonburg Ontario Canada

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2021)

N314BG

28September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2021)

N66JB

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2021)

N3333E

London Ontario Late 1990's

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2021)

N211A

09July2011 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2021)

N8677E

24July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2021)

N451WA

08July2006 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2021)

NL51JC

03August 2012 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2021)

N651SH

23July2018

Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2021)

NL51RT

Geneseo New York 2006

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 618749
> 
> N211A
> 
> ...


Nice, has my initials on its tail


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2021)

Karl had his spray can handy very late at night....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2021)

N719MH

30September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2021)

NL51ZW

20July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2021)

N951WM

13July 2019 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2021)

Really nice Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2021)

NL151D

30September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh my........


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2021)

N2168G

20July2019 Oshkosh 2019

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2021)

NL151MC

29September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2021)

N3771M

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 619424
> 
> N719MH
> 
> ...


I'm not thrilled with the paint job but if it pays the bills and keeps that plane flying, its all good.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 619698
> 
> NL151D
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2021)

NL334FS

29September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Apr 20, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Ditto.


I believe that Jelly Belly was a sponsor for the Reno Air Races, not a partner in keeping the airplane airworthy. Note the race #44, and it is parked next to Voodoo, a highly modified Air Racer.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2021)

NL351DT

28September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Apr 21, 2021)

Great stuff Jeff


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2021)

Agreed!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2021)

N3267G

21July 2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 22, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 620491
> 
> N3267G
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2021)

NL555L

29September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2021)

N3715G

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2021)

NL921

29September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2021)

Great shots as always.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2021)

N4798C

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2021)

NL2151D

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 621068
> 
> NL2151D
> 
> ...


Being a "Lil Abner" fan, I like the shout out to Moonbeam McSwine.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2021)

N5199V

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2021)

NX61429

14July2012 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 621195
> 
> N5199V
> 
> ...


great paint scheme, not normally a fan of none military paint jobs but i do like that one


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice to see a "razorback" Mustang - good stuff Jeff.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2021)

N5542V

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Apr 30, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 621471
> 
> N5542V
> 
> ...


Forget Playboy!!!!!!!!!! This is my kind of centerfold.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2021)

N251CS

23July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2021)

Pi day Mustang?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2021)

Oshkosh 1996

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2021)

NL51DT

27September 2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2021)

N36CA

27July2017

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2021)

NL51VF

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 5, 2021)

Beautiful shot of that Mustang.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2021)

N465SH

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2021)

N2580

Hamilton Ontario mid to late 80s

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2021)

Nice shots as always Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2021)

Muirkirk Ontario

September 1996

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2021)

N63476

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2021)

Duxford England

17 September 2015

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2021)

NL51HY

11July2014 Geneseo New York

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2021)

Attractive scheme.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2021)

N8FD

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2021)

NL51MX

09July2016 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 13, 2021)

Good shot Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2021)

N99NS

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2021)

NL68JR

22July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2021)

N418BB

10July 2010 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 623160
> 
> N99NS
> 
> ...


like that one Jeff, unusual to see no markings at all !


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2021)

rochie said:


> like that one Jeff, unusual to see no markings at all !


Perhaps a recent purchase and no decision as to markings or maybe he is like a raven and just likes shiny objects.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2021)

NL151AM

10July2015 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2021)

N465SH

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2021)

NL15FT

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2021)

N515SA

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2021)

NL251MX

Oshkosh 2005

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2021)

Razor back or bubble top, the P-51 is gorgeous. Nice airplane.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2021)

N542PJ

23July 2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2021)

Great pics Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2021)

NL251PW

11August2013 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2021)

N694US

21July 2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2021)

NL351DB

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2021)

N747JE

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2021)

NL451MC

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2021)

N799MU

08August2014 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## rochie (May 28, 2021)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2021)

NL487FS

29Sugust 2007 Brantford Ontario Canada

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2021)

N845DS

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2021)

NL751RB

10July2009 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2021)

N991GM

20July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice Jeff, like that AT-6 with the yellow wings

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2021)

NL851D

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeeeaaaahhhhh no.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2021)

N1364J

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2021)

NL1451D

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2021)

N2908

Mid 90s Tillsonburg Ontario

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2021)

Good morning all. Left my place 90 minutes ago to begin a 14 hour drive to my son's place in Geraldton Ontario. Going fishing for a week so I will see you all next Sunday. Have a great week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2021)

NL1751D

21July 2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2021)

thats a nice one !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2021)

N2983

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2021)

NL2869D

29September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2021)

N3195G

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2021)

NL3333E

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2021)

N3261G

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2021)

NL4034S

27September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2021)

N3265G

13July2018 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2021)

NL5420V

13July2019 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2021)

N3630

08July2006 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2021)

NL5427V

23July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2021)

N3639F

22July2019 Oaskosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2021)

NL6168C

29September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2021)

N3931R

20July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2021)

NL7715C

28September2007

Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2021)

N4269Q

24July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2021)

NL7720C

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2021)

N4983N

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2021)

NL10601

14July2007 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2021)

N4996H

25July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2021)

I have 6 more Mustangs and 44 more T-6 family photos to get through. Between some time off at Oshkosh and a week visiting my son in Saskatchewan in August, the North American file will take us into September. That will give me plenty of time to organize my Oshkosh pictures which will be the next thread that I run. 
Have a great summer everyone and here is hoping you can all get out and support the warbirds in your respective areas.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2021)

NL10607

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2021)

N5451E

23July2018 Oshkosh isconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2021)

NL41749

Geneseo New York July 2006

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2021)

N5488V

13July2013 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2021)

NL44727

22July2011 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2021)

N5632F

23July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2021)

NX51NA

23July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 9, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 631698
> 
> NX51NA
> 
> ...


I have always felt this was the prettiest version of a beautiful airframe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2021)

N6183C

09July2006 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jul 10, 2021)

You can never have too many Texans. If I were at Oshkosh, I'd think that I had died and gone to Heaven. Just sound of so many R1340s in formation is better than sex.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2021)

NX551TM

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2021)

nice stuff Jeff.

the lighting and angle on that last one threw me for a second, thought it was a large scale model !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2021)

N6253C

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2021)

The last P-51 Mustang from my files guys.







NX1204

28September2007 Columbus Ohio

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2021)

Beautiful airplane. I like the look of the "fastback" Mustang.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tony Kambic (Jul 13, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The last P-51 Mustang from my files guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632098
> ...


That's Kermit Weeks on Ina Macon Belle. Nice shots. I keep looking for myself in the background of the Columbus event images. Spent 3 days there. Tony

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2021)

N6442D

25July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2021)

N7090C

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2021)

N7406C

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2021)

Thought I would do four of the Geico Skytypers birds together seeing as they all look pretty much the same.





N58224





N60734






N65370





N7648E

All taken 24July2018 at Oshkosh Wisconsin.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2021)

N7462C

21July2019 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2021)

N7522U

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2021)

N7572

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 632895
> 
> N7572
> 
> ...


Is that a rear wiew mirror on the top of the canopy?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2021)

N7693Z

09July2016 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2021)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2021)

N7771G

April 1997 Kissimee Florida

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2021)

N7861B

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff


Last photo for a bit as I leave tomorrow for this year's Oshkosh.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2021)

nice, especially the RCN one


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2021)

N7968C

08July2006 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2021)

You've got to love those "J Birds".


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2021)

N7976A

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2021)

N7980C

09August2013 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2021)

The most beautiful plane ever designed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

at6 said:


> The most beautiful plane ever designed.


Almost as pretty as a B-17B in NMF.


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2021)

Such blasphemy! Nothing comes close to the sweet lines of the AT6.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

I thought I heard the distant rumble of aggrieved aeronautical aesthetiaists.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2021)

Gentlemen, please. You are both wrong.
May I present to you the most elegant of all aircraft ever designed and flown
......







Now play nice or go to your rooms.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2021)

N8201V

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2021)

N8201V

09August2013 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2021)

N8994

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2021)

N9523C

12July2014 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 636602
> 
> N9523C
> 
> ...


What a beautiful plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2021)

N9530C

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2021)

N9795N

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2021)

N9801C

14July2007 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2021)

N9804C

21July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Thats it for a week boys. I am flying to Saskatchewan this afternoon to visit with my son and daughter in law. back posting on Wednesday August 18th.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Dash119 (Aug 10, 2021)

Have a great trip and a safe flight.


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2021)

have a great trip Jeff


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2021)

Have a wonderful trip and be safe.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice shot Jeff! Enjoy the break!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2021)

N9805C

22July2019 0shkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2021)

Glad to see that you're back. With more photos as well.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2021)

N11171

23July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2021)

N27409

13July2013 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2021)

N29678

12July2009 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2021)

N29931

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 22, 2021)

Excellent photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2021)

N29965

24July2017 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2021)

N36913

11July2015 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2021)

N47217

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2021)

So many T-6 and Harvard photos. Jeff, you've put me in "Hog Heaven">

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2021)

at6 said:


> So many T-6 and Harvard photos. Jeff, you've put me in "Hog Heaven">


Down to half a dozen from pre 2021 photos so this thread is ending soon. I will start up my 2021 Oshkosh thread after this one is done and you will see some old friends and quite a few new T-6/SNJ/Harvard airframes. Keep watching and thanks for the compliment.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Down to half a dozen from pre 2021 photos so this thread is ending soon. I will start up my 2021 Oshkosh thread after this one is done and you will see some old friends and quite a few new T-6/SNJ/Harvard airframes. Keep watching and thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


I can hardly wait. Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2021)

N55897

06July2007 Ypsilanti Michigan

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 26, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 639173
> View attachment 639173
> 
> N47217
> ...


so good you attached it twice

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2021)

rochie said:


> so good you attached it twice


Have to increase the size of the RCAF somehow. Those used Aussie 18s are taking a little longer getting into service.

Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2021)

NX60D

13July2019 Geneseo New York

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2021)

NX3405

23July2018 Oshkosh Wisconsin

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------

